# Reward if Found Document



## Edge (Mar 6, 2009)

I searched the site and didn't find anything on this, so if this information has been given in the past, please forgive me.

How about creating a document with the title "REWARD IF FOUND" or "If you have found this Kindle" and place contact information in that document? I have heard of people doing something like this with a cover image, but for those (like me) who like pretty covers, has anyone done or tried this? I know that you can put a sticker on the back of your Kindle, or even write on the inside of the cover, but I'm just wondering if anyone thinks this would be worthwhile.

I left my K2 in the break room on Monday morning, and heard someone say, "Oh wow, look at this; a Kindle!" Good thing my office is literally right next to the break room; I went in and quickly claimed it (and had to give a demo... lol). 

I had no contact information in or on my K2 at the time.

Any ideas or feedback on this? Is it worth doing?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Edge, welcome! Glad to have you here.

That seems like a pretty good idea. One thing, you'd have to open the document periodically to keep it on the first home page and near the top.

I've also heard of people "naming" their Kindles with their name and phone number, so that is right on the top line of the screen.

Another option would be to make your "Reward if found" document as a screensaver, so that every time the Kindle goes to sleep, that would be on the screen.

Just a few thoughts.

L


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I think I got this tip from Leslie...Go to Menu, then settings and device info.  There is something called Personal info..  I put This kindle belongs to "Cowgirl".  If you find it please call me at 480-123-4567.  I also carry a card in the oberon cover with name, address,  and phone. I also like the idea of a screensaver with this information on it.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Edge said:


> How about creating a document with the title "REWARD IF FOUND" or "If you have found this Kindle" and place contact information in that document? I have heard of people doing something like this with a cover image, but for those (like me) who like pretty covers, has anyone done or tried this? I know that you can put a sticker on the back of your Kindle, or even write on the inside of the cover, but I'm just wondering if anyone thinks this would be worthwhile.


I lost my Kindle once, and thought this would be a good idea, so I did it. Then I went to my account to monitor whether the doc was actually delivered to the kindle, but nothing...

As it turned out, the guy who found it had NO IDEA what it was, let alone how to use it... I think it was on when he found it, and he managed to turned it off, but that was it. He ended up spotting my old-fashioned paper 'if found' poster, and so there was a happy ending afterall!

So it is a good idea, if you want to include begging and pleading and promises of reward in addition to your name and phone number... but don't assume that whoever finds it will get as far as actually reading it! So you need some back-up plans in case the battery is dead or they don't know how to wake it up, etc.

If you want to read my whole sordid tale...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,396.0.html


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Pull out your handy dandy label maker and just make a label for the back of the Kindle.  

What, you don't have a label maker?  Next you will tell me you don't color coordinate your filing system.  (I need help, I know.)

Lara Amber


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a business card in the pocket of my cover.  I do have my phone number and e-mail address in the 'personal info' section of the settings, but as others have said I'm not convinced someone completely unfamiliar would be able to figure out how to see that.  Making it a screen saver would probably be the most obvious.  Alternatively, all the screensavers that come withe the Kindle have the directions for how to wake it up, so if it was one of the documents on the home screen clearly marked that would work too.  Mostly, I just try to not leave it anywhere.    (But at some point I probably will. . .)

Ann


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> Pull out your handy dandy label maker and just make a label for the back of the Kindle.
> 
> Lara Amber


This is exactly what I did! I have a Brother P-touch and I put a label on the back with my name and cell phone number on it. Hopefully, I'll never have to test to see if it actually works or not!


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

My answer is StuffBak.com. Little sticker with a code and posted reward. You can get a kindle-perfect line quite, quite cheap at DecalGirl.com.

There's a spot in the Kindle to list contact info but, esp for the K1, said stranger would have to know how to unlock the thing. Even though the K2 is easier in this regard, you'd still have to remember to keep your 'k 2 phone home' doc on the first page.

At minimum, you've got a slightly better shot making a text file with contact info, since they may attempt to plug it in.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And, of course, you need a purse or bag that is just right to keep the Kindle in to assist in not leaving it behind!

(See Accessories for suggestions)



Betsy


----------



## mikefox (Mar 5, 2009)

I still like making the screen saver my picture, phone, address, email and reward notice.  Whoever found it would aways have that staring at him when the K2 went to sleep.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

mikefox said:


> I still like making the screen saver my picture, phone, address, email and reward notice. Whoever found it would aways have that staring at him when the K2 went to sleep.


Ooooh, don't take this personally, but on some Kindles, that could be SCARY! LOL!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Looking at my pic would sure make them want to return it.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I have a business card in the pocket of my cover.


I am one of the seemingly few people who actually like the Kindle screensavers. Plus I'm not tech savvy enough (and probably too lazy ) to figure out how to customize my screen saver so - a business card in the cover works for me also.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

ConnieK said:


> I am one of the seemingly few people who actually like the Kindle screensavers. Plus I'm not tech savvy enough (and probably too lazy ) to figure out how to customize my screen saver so - a business card in the cover works for me also.


I don't mind the kindle screensaver and am too lazy to make the change and have to worry about unhacking it to get the updates


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

mikefox said:


> I still like making the screen saver my picture, phone, address, email and reward notice. Whoever found it would aways have that staring at him when the K2 went to sleep.





BK said:


> Ooooh, don't take this personally, but on some Kindles, that could be SCARY! LOL!


Don't let my avatar fool you. I'm really butt ugly. No one would ever return my K2 if I did this.


----------

